
Looking for feedback on a decentralized DNS system design using Bitcoin burn - occupy_paul_st
https://gist.github.com/paulkernfeld/8a43bbae163119f025d7
======
undefined0
If the alternative DNS system allowed us to upgrade our current domain names
to the decentralized protocol, then you're not fighting for everyone to start
using new TLDs which would be a huge hurdle. Ideally, the upgrade should be
for free but use proof of burn on newly created domain names.

Great job, I like that you're planning on making it as simple as installing a
browser extension.

